# Compressus? Diamond Variant?



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Dont know collection point, sold as wild peruvian.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

PDOGGY said:


> Dont know collection point, sold as wild peruvian.


Guess the pic attachment didn't work. Anyone help since this has obviously changed with the new ugraded forum. Thanks


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Test :

below should be a picture...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

My attachments are also working fine. Just keep file size under 1MB or use photo bucket and copy and paste IMG tag


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm having problems with any attachment > 1 MB...

Edit : could just have agreed with ksls but had not read her latest reply yet.
So could it be it's changed with the update ? I'll ask in Xenon's topic, maybe he knows.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Used tinypic.com to make it work.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

It looks like a compressus. Ive never heard the term "diamond" applied to compressus only rhoms and sanchezis. All diamond means is its scales glitter and is just a marketing gimmick. There is no actual diamond varient, just a name appiled to rhoms or sanchezis with glittery scales. Its like saying a cat with a different coloured patch of fur around one eye is a specific varient. All "diamond varients" are are fish with the same MINOR trait. With that said, there are some more "true" rhom varients like blue gold or black that come from specific locations that look slightly different, but at the end of the day a rhom is a rhom, a comp is a comp. Glittery scales arn't enough to make an entirely new varient scientifically, only hobbiests do this. As of now a scientific varient is reds and terns. Clearly it takes mroe then glittery scales for scientists to consider a verient of a species.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> It looks like a compressus. Ive never heard the term "diamond" applied to compressus only rhoms and sanchezis. All diamond means is its scales glitter and is just a marketing gimmick. There is no actual diamond varient, just a name appiled to rhoms or sanchezis with glittery scales. Its like saying a cat with a different coloured patch of fur around one eye is a specific varient. All "diamond varients" are are fish with the same MINOR trait. With that said, there are some more "true" rhom varients like blue gold or black that come from specific locations that look slightly different, but at the end of the day a rhom is a rhom, a comp is a comp. Glittery scales arn't enough to make an entirely new varient scientifically, only hobbiests do this. As of now a scientific varient is reds and terns. Clearly it takes mroe then glittery scales for scientists to consider a verient of a species.


Oh, I know all about the diamond trait. If you look, you will see some glittery scales and much more in person not showing in this pic. Initially I was comp all the way until this caught my attention. Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im thinking that its a compressus aswell. it has very large barring on the body.


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

A Comp is a Comp. CLUSTERONE is spot on. Great specimen.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, I think there was some confusion on my end and starting with cluster one. I wasn't asking if it were a compressus diamond variant. Rather, I was asking if you thought it was a compressus or a diamond variant of rhom.


----------

